# 20 week scan...arm not developed properly.



## Bex1p

Hello, sorry if this is in the wrong place.

My friend had a scan today and got the little girl she wanted :happydance:
Unfortunately she was told her arm has not developed passed the elbow and has a tiny hand...she is going to sheffield Tuesday to find out more.

Has anyone been in this situation? Positive stories? She is going out of her mind and i'd like to say something comforting.

Thank you.


----------



## Adanma

I didn't want to read and run. Nothing really to add though sorry! I'm sure there are online support groups for this sort of thing maybe they could look into? Or maybe the hospital has a support group they run or could get them in contact with some other families with simiar issues. Hope this helps!

Adanma


----------



## helloeveryone

The only thing postive i can think of saying ( Is at least your friend knows before baby is born.).
I am having my baby in 3 weeks and we found out at our 20 week scan my baby has a cleft lip and palate and i was crying for 2 weeks..but now it doesn't bother me..i am only sad about not being able to breastfeed but not about my babys problems he or she will have....xxx

let us know how things go.xx


----------



## emalou90

probably not an answer you want, but the Cbeebies lady was born like that! :) x


----------



## tristansmum

i met a lady at clinic with a little bot like this. they completely missed it at the scan and wrote 10 fingers seen (when he actually only has 1 hand). it was a big shock to her as you can imagine. 
I have also sailed with 2 young people with arms that have not developed properly (i used to work on sailiing yachts) and both were fantastic. they were just as good as everyone else and after the first day no one actually noticed anymore. Both were in their late teens and had not let it stop them from doing everything they wanted in life. xxx


----------



## jennymay

My cousin was born with only one fully formed arm and one formed to the elbow. He is 30 now and totally normal. He can do all the normal things: he can shot a gun, play baseball, and drive a car, anything we do he does but maybe in a little different way. I also went to school with a boy with the same thing and he never had problems either. Hope this helps.:flower:


----------

